# Transmission Removal



## jgcal12 (Feb 25, 2005)

has anyone removed an E46 ZF 5HP19 tranny? how hard is it? the sale of my car is on the line here


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

if it's a manual it's a PITA, but do-able if you have the proper place and tools

if it's an automatic or SMG, I don't know :dunno:


----------



## jgcal12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Its the Steptronic auto. only reverse is going out but apparently i have to rebuild the whole thing  :thumbdwn:


----------



## lv2srf (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm about to replace my own ZF due to the same problem. How did yours work out?


----------



## lv2srf (Aug 15, 2005)

Dropped the exhaust and drive shaft last night. Besides the typical shearing of the exhaust bolts it's been a pleasurable experience. Now on to the torque converter/flywheel and I still haven't figured out how to get to those top bell housing bolts...I'm going to attempt lowering the rear of the tranny and reaching it from the rear. Anyone with some experience in the removal I'm open for suggestions/advice.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Lower rear of tranny, and a LONG set of extensions, and a lot of fighting and cussing.


----------



## lv2srf (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input...worked out without a single problem. Air tools are a godsend for tight spaces once the bolt is broken with a breaker bar. My only concern was the starter which was a little stubborn. Why the hell they put the starter on top of the transmission in such a hard to reach location still leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## lv2srf (Aug 15, 2005)

*Tranny Install Update*

I purchased a remanufactured zf 5hp19 from PheonixRemanufactured transmissions for 1800. I also bought the Esso fluid from the local VW dealer for 15.00 a liter. It took a total of four hours to install the tranny by myself and get the driveshaft, exhaust, wires, shift linkage and all shielding back on. I will soon be replacing my driveshaft support due to a tear in the rubber though.

My only concern is that the tranny only took 8 liters of fluid instead of 8.9. I have checked the level three times and everytime the fluid level seems good at 104 degrees after shifiting through all gears for 3 seconds it will trickle out when I add an ounce. Am I missing something? :dunno: I know the place I purchased the tranny from dyno's it for 30 minutes, so the only thing I can think of is that some fluid must have been left in. If anyone else has purchased a tranny and installed it have you encountered similar fill amounts?

The tranny shifts smooth no hard shifting, no slipping, although I can feel a slight shimmy at 15 - 17mph with generous acceleration which I attribute to the driveshaft support.


----------



## lv2srf (Aug 15, 2005)

Just an update...it's now four years later and 60k miles. The transmission is still working just like it did when I installed it. No problems at all. I am however receiving a CES light stating my torque converter (original) is not locking up and I can feel the converter slip at 70 when applying gas. I found on this forum several people experiencing the same problem. I have never had a torque converter go bad but I guess there's a first time for everything. I really was not looking forward to dropping the transmission again.


----------



## kjsgadh (May 3, 2010)

Did you end up replacing the Torque Converter? Other updates?

Thanks.


----------



## mojoman469 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums. I'm working on my bosses 2003 330I Sport. I'm having tons of trouble getting the last transmission bolt at the top of the tranny on the exhaust side. I have used every combination of extensions and universal joints possible. I dropped the back of the tranny for more clearance but I'm still not able to get the E14 socket to bite enough to remove it. Any one have any advice? I'm thinking of cutting the E14 socket and welding it to a universal socket.


----------

